# GCCF Show Review / Facebook



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

For those of you who show GCCF or night want to show GCCF there is a new FB group discussing how shows could be made more attractive to exhibitors. It's interesting reading though unfortunately I suspect that what will appeal to seasoned exhibitors might not be what appeals to new exhibitors. Rosettes for example - the first dozen or two are wonderful but after a while what does one do with them all?

https://www.facebook.com/pages/GCCF-Show-Review-Group/534577813341132?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You seem knowledgeable OrientalSlave so can I pick your brains about something. I know that the judges do reports for the main classesis it compulsory that they write them up? I've been waiting to see Grace's from the Kensington show back in July - the main results are there and loads of judges reports are in but not one from her judge. I've looked at the separate judge report page and she only has reports until 2013 on that?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It is and if the report hasn't appeared for the Open class by now complain to the GCCF.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks OS I will. I'd love to see what she thought as I'm working really hard so that we can try again if she's good enough.


----------

